# Probleme mit Eintrittskartenverkauf in Ebay



## Plattenputzer (10 Oktober 2011)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir macht sich gerade schwer Sorgen und da ich mich nicht so richtig in der Materie auskenne, habe ich ihm vorgeschlagen, seine Fall hier zu Gehör zu bringen:

Er hat sich vor Wochen zwei Karten für seinen Sohn und sich für ein Ramstein-Konzert gekauft. Völlig legal bei einem Online-Tickethändler. Nun ist ihm am Konzerttermin (irgendwann im Dezember) was dazwischen gekommen, so dass er nicht hin kann. Also hat er die Karten, für die er je 70 Euro bezahlt hat, zu Versteigerung in Ebay angeboten. Nun ist die Versteigerung beendet und er hat das komische Gefühl, dass etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. Eine Karte ging für 350 Euro weg, die andere für 380 Euro. Der Meistbietende hat bisher nur wenige (unter 10) Verkäufe, alle Eintrittskarten betreffend.
Mein Kollege wollte mit den Karten nie Gewinn machen und war über den hohen Endpreis sehr erstaunt. Er har dann etwas gegoogled und herausbekommen, dass bei den Ramsteinkarten AGBs abgedruckt sind, die den Weiterverkauf verhindern sollen.
außerdem hat er gelesen, dass irgendwelche Kanzleien angeblich solche Fake-Ersteigerungen fabrizieren, um dann die Käufer im Namen vom Veranstalter abzumahnen.
Nun hat er dem Höchstbietenden ein freundliches Mail geschickt, dass er die Karten nicht verkaufen will. Das Antwortmail war im Drohstil abgefasst (Ich habe das Mail aber noch nicht zu lesen bekommen).
Klar wäre ich auch genervt, wenn ich was ersteigert hätte und der Anbieter nen Rückzeiher macht. Abseits davon aber trotzdem ein paar Fragen:
Kann man als Verkäufer nach Ende einer Versteigerung in Ebay noch einen Rückzieher machen? Mir ist schon ein paar mal passiert, dass Leute, von denen ich was ersteigert habe, mir hinterher ein Mail geschickt haben, mit dem Inhalt: "Sorry, beim Verpacken runtergefallen" oder ähnlichem. Also scheints Rücktrittsmöglichkeiten zu geben?

Ist es legal oder illegal, Eintrittskarten in Ebay zu verkaufen oder hängt das von den AGBs des Veranstalters ab?


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2011)

Oje. Da kann Dir vermutlich nur ein Anwalt helfen. Eine so spezifische Beratung können und dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Oje. Da kann Dir vermutlich nur ein Anwalt helfen. Eine so spezifische Beratung können und dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


Da hat der Heiko Recht aber das Problem hat ja der Kollege vom Plattenputzer. So lange die Auktion noch nicht beendet ist kam auch kein Vertrag zu Stande sondern es wurde nur ein Angebot erstellt und vom Interessenten angenommen, wenn er geboten hat. Bis dahin kann man freilich die Auktion beenden:


			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können Ihr Angebot vorzeitig beenden, wenn:
> 
> der Artikel in der Zwischenzeit verloren oder kaputt gegangen ist.
> die maßgebliche Beschaffenheit des Artikels sich in der Zwischenzeit verändert hat.
> ...


Wie wäre es, wenn morgens versehentlich der Kaffee über die Karten geschüttet wurde und der Barcode durchs abwischen unbrauchbar geworden ist?

Zu den Karten selbst: das ist wirklich keine einfache Sache! Nur, wäre vor dem Einstellen bei eBay es in der Tat zu prüfen gewesen, ob der Verkauf überhaupt im Sinne der AGB des Veranstalters an Dritte erfolgen darf. Eine eMail an den Veranstalter hätte da sicher für Klarheit gesorgt. Außerdem kann es sein, dass der Veranstalter die Karten bei wichtigem Grund auch zurück nimmt, insbesondere dann, wenn das Konzert eh ausverkauft ist.

Aber was solls? Der Interessent kann keine negative Bewertung erteilen und einer Abmahn-KLanzlei würde wegen dem verpatzten Verkauf das Beweismittel fehlen. Einen anwaltlichen Rat braucht es somit kaum, wenn man einfach nur Ruhe bewahrt und wilden eMailverkehr unterlässt.


----------



## Plattenputzer (11 Oktober 2011)

Na ja, die Auktion ist ja leider schon beendet (Siehe erster Post).  Und der Versteigerungsgewinner droht nun damit, meinen Kollegen zu verklagen, weil der die Karten nicht rausrücken will. Er hat dem Höchstbieter auch keine Kontodaten zukommen lassen, damit der nicht überweisen kann.
Ich habe den Tipp, eMailverkehr zu unterlassen weitergegeben.
Heute Nacht kamen mir noch eiin paar Gedanken zu der Sache: Würde mein Kollege tatsächlich verklagt werden und verlieren, so würde er doch dazu verurteilt, die fast 800 Euro anzunehmen und dafür die Karten raus zu rücken. Sollte er danach wirklich abgemahnt werden, kann er ja beweisen, von einem Gericht zum Verkauf verdonnert worden zu sein und ist raus aus der Kiste. Vernichtet er aber die Karten, was er sich gerade ernsthaft überlegt, könnte er eventuell bei nem Prozess dazu verurteilt werden, Schadensersatz zu leisten. Welcher Schaden entsteht aber durch die Nichtteilnahme an einem Ramsteinkonzert? Entgangene Freude? Der Höchstbieter soll froh sein, dass ihm Hörschäden erspart bleiben. Ich wäre ja wirklich neugierig, wie ein deutsches Gericht die Verhinderung eines Ramsteinbesuches in Euro bewertet


----------



## Teleton (11 Oktober 2011)

> Vernichtet er aber die Karten, was er sich gerade ernsthaft überlegt, könnte er eventuell bei nem Prozess dazu verurteilt werden, Schadensersatz zu leisten. Welcher Schaden entsteht aber durch die Nichtteilnahme an einem Ramsteinkonzert?


Die Kosten der Ersatzbeschaffung natürlich. Je nach Rang kostet es eine Menge Kohle sich vollbrüllen zu lassen.
Als Beispiel:
http://www.seatwave.de/rammstein-ti...tickets/samstag--10-dezember-2011/show/447218



> Sollte er danach wirklich abgemahnt werden, kann er ja beweisen, von einem Gericht zum Verkauf verdonnert worden zu sein und ist raus aus der Kiste.


Verkauft hat er doch jetzt schon, er weigert sich nur den Vertrag auch zu erfüllen. Wenn Verkauf abmahnfähig sein sollte dann auch jetzt schon.


----------



## Bento (12 Oktober 2011)

Denn mal anders herum aufgedröselt....

Wenn ich nun bei E-Bay Karten versteigere, weil ich aus terminlichen Gründen plötzlich nicht kann (also kein Schwarzhändler bin) und erst nach Abschluß der Versteigerung erfahre, dass ich diese Karten laut AGB nicht hätte verkaufen dürfen, ist das nicht ein Grund um diesen Vertrag ungültig werden zu lassen?
Denn als normaler Bürger hätte auch ich geglaubt, das die Karten nach meinem Kauf mir gehören und ich die also verschenken oder weiterverkaufen darf.

Denn ich kaufe öfters Karten von Konzerten und kaufe die für Freunde mit und bekomme das Geld ja dann auch wieder... Ist das dann schon verboten?


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub mal daß die da eher die Schwarzhändler und die mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht an den Karren fahren wollen.
Die andere Frage ist - sind die Karten personalisiert oder nicht?
Bei ersterem könnte es (in der Praxis) Probleme geben wenn der Käufer eben nicht der ursprüngliche Eigentümer ist, bei letzterem ...
Und daß das spätere Erfahren eines Weiterverkaufsverbots einen Vertrag ungültig werden läßt? Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ...
Wenn ich was verkaufe muß ich mich eben vergewissern daß ich das uneingeschränkte Eigentum/Verfügungsrecht an der Sache habe.


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2011)

Ob es überhaupt verboten ist müsste erstmal geklärt werden, siehe z.B hier:
http://www.musiclawyer.de/doc/Der_gewerbliche_Weiterverkauf_von_Eintrittskarten.pdf
Selbst wenn dies der Fall wäre betrifft dies das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Veranstalter und 1ter Käufer. Das muß nicht zwingend durchschlagen auf den Vertrag zwischen 1. und 2. Käufer.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Eben - den Zweitkäufer interessiert das überhaupt nicht.
Aber nach Deinem Link auf den musiclawyer würde ich aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus sagen (wenn die Karten nicht personalisiert sind) - Karten weitergeben, Geld einstecken und Schatzi zum Essen einladen.
Wenn sie personalisiert sind könnt´s problematisch werden. Da müßte er sich wohl mit dem Veranstalter in Verbindung setzen und versuchen es zu klären. Blöd wärs da dann nur wenn die sagen "Ok, wir nehmen die Karten zurück ..."
Ob sich die auf die Ausrede " Ich gebs an Onkel, Tante, Cousin, Schwester, Oma ... weiter" einlassen?


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das muß nicht zwingend durchschlagen auf den Vertrag zwischen 1. und 2. Käufer.


In er Praxis oftmals leider doch, weil die Karten womöglich gesperrt werden und der 2. Käufer dann keinen Einlass bekommt.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube Teleton meint den Anspruch auf Erfüllung zwischen Käufer 1 und 2 ...
... weil der 2er muß es demnach nicht interessieren wie der 1er es dann anstellt daß er die verkaufte Leistung erbringt


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (12 Oktober 2011)

Ich frag mich wohl, warum diese Karten so eine Wertsteigerung haben! Ist ja nicht so das man die Karte nirgendwo anders bekommt, oder hab ich was überlesen? Ist schon echt der Hammer, so viel Kohle!


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2011)

Oder aber da steckt ein ganz anderes Betrugsmuster dahinter. Wissen kann man das so einfach nicht.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Hm ...
Gesetzt den Fall daß die Karten genauso echt sind wie Plattenputzers Bekannter - wo will da einer bescheißen?
Kohle wird überwiesen, Karten werden verschickt - fertig
Und daß es genug G´schubste in Ebay gibt die im Jagdfieber für vieles zuviel Geld zahlen ist doch auch schon alt


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2011)

Eine Masche, die zum Beispiel in anderen Käufen gerne genutzt wird:
Dem Verkäufer wird ein Scheck zugeschickt, mit einem deutlich über dem Kaufpreis liegenden Betrag. Das wäre aus $irgendwelche_Gründe nicht anders möglich. Es wird gebeten, den Differenzbetrag zurück zu überweisen.
Wenn man das tut, erfährt man erst ca. eine Woche später, dass der Scheck ein "Schüttelscheck" ist ("Schüttelschecks" sind die, mit denen man nur mitleidiges Kopfschütteln vom Bankpersonal erntet, wenn man sie einreichen will). Da man die Kohle "vorbehaltlich Bestätigung" erst mal gutgeschrieben bekommt, sind viele Leute so leichtsinnig und überweisen die vermeintliche Differenz sofort. Nachdem der Scheck dann bei der anderen Bank ist stellt diese meist fest, dass es eine Totalfälschung ist oder dass zumindest der Betrag manipuliert wurde.

Ergebnis: man hat Geld wegüberwiesen, dafür nix bekommen und die Karten hat man auch möglicherweise los.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, an DIE Variante denk´ ich immer gar nicht weil ich Schecks nie als Zahlungsmittel akzeptiert habe ...
... aber auf die Masche fallen auch immer noch genug Leute rein


----------



## Plattenputzer (13 Oktober 2011)

Tja, das hört sich alles sehr kompliziert an.
Der Ersteigerer will auch nicht per Scheck zahlen, sondern drängt meinen Arbeitskollegen dazu, Kontodaten heraus zu rücken, damit er überweisen kann.
Ich habe allerdings langsam Zweifel, ob mein Kollege nicht Gespenster sieht.
Was ich vor allem nicht kapiere, ist seine Angst vor einer Abmahnung. Weil: Gewerblich mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht handelt er bestimmt nicht. So gut kenne ich ihn und da vertraue ich auch auf sein Wort.

Was die Sache leider kompliziert macht: Die Karten sind personalisiert. Andererseits gibts da wohl die Möglichkeit, die Karten umschreiben zu lassen.


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2011)

Tja, Versuch macht kluch..

Da hilft dann wohl nur Ausprobieren.


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2011)

Also

Käufer informieren daß Karten personalisiert sind und man dran ist die Umschreibung zu organisieren
Konzertveranstalter kontaktieren daß die Karten umgeschrieben werden sollen
beten daß alles klappt


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Oktober 2011)

Mal angemerkt - Ticketverkauf bei eBay ist etwas out, da alle Verantwortung nur bei den Beteiligten liegt. Ich persönlich empfehle aber zum Verkauf von Tickets s. g. Ticketbörsen wie z. B. die von viagogo.de. Dort schreibt man zu dem Problem hier:


			
				viagogo schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass auf Ihren Karten die Namen der Erstbesitzer aufgedruckt sind. Dies ist auf dem Sekundärmarkt üblich.
> Dies kann bei großen Veranstaltungen vorkommen und ist als solches nicht unüblich für Tickets, die bei viagogo gelistet und verkauft werden. Erfahrungsgemäß stellt dies für Sie kein Problem dar, da bei Veranstaltungsbeginn nur die Gültigkeit der Eintrittskarte überprüft wird und nicht der Name darauf. Natürlich deckt die Garantie von viagogo auch dies ab. Sollte es Probleme mit Ihren Karten geben, dann kontaktieren Sie uns bitte sofort.


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2011)

Hilft ihm nur grad nicht weiter daß viagogo da eine Garantie gibt ...


----------



## Plattenputzer (17 Oktober 2011)

Neuigkeiten:
Ebay hat den Vorgang storniert und wird meinem Kollegen die Gebühren erlasssen. Soweit ich meinen Arbeitskollegen verstanden habe, hat er Ebay den Vorgang als Problemfall gemeldet, dann hat der Verkäufer sich in einer 7tägigen Frist, die ihm Ebay setzte nicht gemeldet, so dass eine automatische Stornierung ins Rollen kam.

Damit ist aber noch nicht ermittelt, was für ne schräge Aktion das war. Zwei Möglichkeiten:
-der Käufer wollte einfach nur dringend Karten und hat deshalb wie blöd hochgesteigert. Als Mein Kollege dann nicht wollte, hat er sich gedacht; Probier ichs eben bei der nächsten Auktion und spar mir die Scherereien mit nem "Spinner" der erst verkaufen will und dann doch nicht
Wahrscheinlicher aber ist
-der Käufer ist tatsächlich nicht seriös und Ebay hat ihn zwangsgekickt
Indiz: Karten am gleichen Datum in der gleichen Stehplatzqualität sind woanders für deutlich unter der Hälfte des Versteigerungsergebnis noch zuhauf erhältlich...


----------

